
Regular Expression Matching: The Virtual Machine Approach (2009) - tzury
https://swtch.com/~rsc/regexp/regexp2.html
======
ambulancechaser
I'm reading this paper to follow along with this excellent implementation in
Clojure of regular expression matching of sexps:
[https://github.com/cgrand/seqexp](https://github.com/cgrand/seqexp)

Ghadi also made a version to parse PEG grammars but the VM is done in java i
believe. Great talk about it:

talk: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q--
oX5muxw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Q--oX5muxw) project:
[https://github.com/ghadishayban/pex](https://github.com/ghadishayban/pex)

------
magoghm
I didn't know that Ken Thompson was one of the first programmers to implement
regular expressions (in the QED editor for CTSS). That explains why there is
so much use of regular expressions and pattern matching in Unix! Now it is
quite common to see regular expressions in many tools and programming
languages, but when I started using Unix in 1983 I was surprised to see so
many uses of regular expressions.

